# heads up USDA BEEF



## homeruk (Jan 10, 2019)

just returned from the weekly costco run and spotted USDA beef in the meat counter..new thing for Uk costco!, Rib eye and 2 other cuts, all looked very good full of marbling and usda rib eye at £40kg is a steal compared to smithfield (trade) butcher that is almost 3 times that..didnt pick any up but going back tomorrow to get some to chuck on the soap stone at the weekend!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 10, 2019)

Wow! I had no idea that beef was so expensive there.


----------



## homeruk (Jan 10, 2019)

Yeah sadly but tea bags will be cheaper here


----------



## LanceR (Jan 11, 2019)

Wow! That's expensive compared to what we're used to.  But if it's a better deal than what you've been paying I'm glad for you.


----------



## homeruk (Jan 11, 2019)

still didnt pick any up will go back next week
just to be clear normal UK beef is a lot cheaper here but the USDA one obviously is classed as something special here and there is all the shipping etc to add to the cost
normal UK brisket here is about £7-8 kg, half decent rib eye £20-25 per kilo


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jan 11, 2019)

About $28.00 usd per pound for usda ribeye, if my calculations are correct. Does it tell you what grade the beef is? Choice, Select, or Prime?


----------



## homeruk (Jan 11, 2019)

At today's exchange rate it a tad under 23 dollars a pound
I'll post a pic up when I get some next week
Have a nice couple of 500gm veal chops now for this weekend which are only £9.99 kg at makro which is a cash and carry here


----------



## homeruk (Jan 11, 2019)

At today's exchange rate it a tad under 23 dollars a pound
I'll post a pic up when I get some next week
Have a nice couple of 500gm veal chops now for this weekend which are only £9.99 kg at makro which is a cash and carry here


----------



## homeruk (Jan 11, 2019)

At today's exchange rate it a tad under 23 dollars a pound
I'll post a pic up when I get some next week
Have a nice couple of 500gm veal chops now for this weekend which are only £9.99 kg at makro which is a cash and carry here


----------



## LanceR (Jan 14, 2019)

I see that you make sausage, too.  My youngest son is visiting from Buffalo, New York with his wife and infant daughter.  We knocked out 75+ pounds of sausage today.... (34+ kg).  Cheddar bratwurst, Jalapeno pepper cheddar hot smoked Polish, regular hot smoked Polish and what is know as Italian sausage here (pork sausage with fennel, coriander and caraway seed).


----------



## homeruk (Jan 15, 2019)

yup sausages too..if you can slaugter it ill make something from it 
not tried italian ones yet but they seem common over the pond from all the american tv food shows i watch here..will give them a go one day

went back to costco..still didnt buy any beef as too busy this weekend to fire up the smoker..sad i know!
but its all "prime" graded with sirloin being a bit cheaper at £29.99 a kilo


----------



## homeruk (Jan 18, 2019)

picked up a couple of ribeyes today


----------



## motocrash (Jan 18, 2019)

Beautiful! Yep,that's how we grow'em here
Hope you cook them spot on to your liking mate!
For the record they were $41.11 USD


----------



## homeruk (Jan 20, 2019)

slapped them on the kamado this evening, sprinkle of salt and pepper and a homemade memphis rub, smoked at 110c with some apple wood  to 54c internal temp then removed and foiled while ramping up the temp to 350c and finishing off the steaks on the cast iron 
great flavour steaks and will be doing as a regular, thumbs up from the other half too
served them with a little salad garnish


----------



## homeruk (May 8, 2019)

well ive returned from california..first time over the pond..wow real gutted i had to come back home you guys are spoilt for choice when it comes to meat..gutting shopping in costco there drooling at the meat counter knowing we were in hotels and no way of cooking any of it
also found safeways supermarkets and also vons which seem to be the same? had a real good selection of meat..tried but other half wouldnt even let me buy a one shot disposable bbq
smokers and bbqs..i was crying wallmart and big hardware shops..crying so much the other half gave in to one request..we purchased some large holdalls and stuffed them with smoking pellets and pecan and mesquite wood chunks up to 23 kg each one! god its all so cheap over there! was a struggle at the airports but i didnt give in and nothing at customs
visted 2 bbq places while there one was..dont shoot me for this but an off stip casino in vegas i know its not the way but have to say the ribs and chicken were great, asked the cook how he done them and he applys the rub overnight, then steams at 275 for 90 mins thens finishes off over the flame bbq with mopping sauce for a few minutes..may not have the true depth of flavour or smoke but they were really good but i suspect its also down to the ribs to start with they must get through tons of them every week
next place was the crossroads smoke house in carmel, more traditional setup, just the same taste and flavour as what ive been doing here, brisket, tri-tip and chicken with the usual sides, so it was good to know ive been getting it right, although i have to say on a good day my brisket was more juicy and im really not into the sweet beans thing, even trying a couple of cans of bushes beans as a little check they were way to sweet for me..brit thing i guess


----------

